# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products  eMMC Pro V1.06 Release Notes

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro V1.06 [19 AUG 2016]  Description :   *eMMC Pro V1.06 Release Notes*  eMMC Pro V1.06 Release Notes   Detecting eMMC Controls addedErrors and HandlingWriting to Fake I/O Bug is fixed.Error Codes  *Error Messages and Handling ; *  
  Code:
 CMD_CRC_FAIL                    	=	(1)	  which is Command response received (but CRC check failed) DATA_CRC_FAIL                   	=	(2)	  which is Data bock sent/received (CRC check Failed) CMD_RSP_TIMEOUT                 	=	(3)	  which is Command response timeout DATA_TIMEOUT                    	=	(4)	  which is Data time out TX_UNDERRUN                     	=	(5)	  which is Transmit FIFO under-run RX_OVERRUN                      	=	(6)	  which is Receive FIFO over-run START_BIT_ERR                   	=	(7)	  which is Start bit not detected on all data signals in widE bus mode CMD_OUT_OF_RANGE                	=	(8)	  which is CMD's argument was out of range ADDR_MISALIGNED                 	=	(9)	  which is Misaligned address BLOCK_LEN_ERR                   	=	(10)	 which is Transferred block length is not allowed for the card or the number of transferred bytes does not match the block length ERASE_SEQ_ERR                   	=	(11)	 which is An error in the sequence of erase command occurs BAD_ERASE_PARAM                 	=	(12)	 which is An Invalid selection for erase groups WRITE_PROT_VIOLATION            	=	(13)	 which is Attempt to program a write protect block LOCK_UNLOCK_FAILED              	=	(14)	 which is Sequence or password error has been detected in unlock command or if there was an attempt to access a locked card COM_CRC_FAILED                  	=	(15)	 which is CRC check of the previous command failed ILLEGAL_CMD                     	=	(16)	 which is Command is not legal for the card state CARD_ECC_FAILED                 	=	(17)	 which is Card internal ECC was applied but failed to correct the data CC_ERROR                        	=	(18)	 which is Internal card controller error GENERAL_UNKNOWN_ERROR           	=	(19)	 which is General or Unknown error STREAM_READ_UNDERRUN            	=	(20)	 which is The card could not sustain data transfer in stream read operation. STREAM_WRITE_OVERRUN            	=	(21)	 which is The card could not sustain data programming in stream mode CID_CSD_OVERWRITE               	=	(22)	 which is CID/CSD overwrite error WP_ERASE_SKIP                   	=	(23)	 which is only partial address space was erased CARD_ECC_DISABLED               	=	(24)	 which is Command has been executed without using internal ECC ERASE_RESET                     	=	(25)	 which is Erase sequence was cleared before executing because an out of erase sequence command was received AKE_SEQ_ERROR                   	=	(26)	 which is Error in sequence of authentication. INVALID_VOLTRANGE               	=	(27)	 ADDR_OUT_OF_RANGE               	=	(28)	 SWITCH_ERROR                    	=	(29)	 SDIO_DISABLED                   	=	(30)	 SDIO_FUNCTION_BUSY              	=	(31)	 SDIO_FUNCTION_FAILED            	=	(32)	 SDIO_UNKNOWN_FUNCTION           	=	(33)  *Standard errors and messages ;	*  
  Code:
 INTERNAL_ERROR                  	=	(34)	 NOT_CONFIGURED                  	=	(35)	 REQUEST_PENDING                 	=	(36)	 REQUEST_NOT_APPLICABLE          	=	(37)	 INVALID_PARAMETER               	=	(38)	 UNSUPPORTED_FEATURE             	=	(39)	 UNSUPPORTED_HW                  	=	(40)	 ERROR                           	=	(41)	 OK                              	=	(42)	 CMD1_TIMEOUT                    	=	(60)     Advanced eMMC Repair eMMC PRo - Universal Device Programmer   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

